

I want my OpenID - julieb2
http://www.16thletter.com/2008/04/29/i-want-my-openid/

======
sanswork
I installed OpenID on one of my sites to avoid people having to go through any
sign up process and still had people complaining about having to sign up to
view it.

OpenID is a great idea. But I think it will probably remain as a niche thing
used by few enough people that it probably isn't worth the time to implement
it properly.

------
webwatch
There is nothing more annoying than a company that makes you jump through
hoops (complex registration system) to get something that they want from you
(your comment, which makes their post/site/life better).

~~~
mechanical_fish
Correct. The answer is to put your comments on a site that is easy and
worthwhile to log in to. Like this one. :)

------
brlewis
Immad and Peter: Stop reading news.yc and get back to work on Clickpass. :-)

